# Candling Dark Brown Eggs



## jkelly83113 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have 8 day old dark brown (ISA Brown/Rhode Island Red) eggs that I am wanting to candle. When I look at them I can see small veins, but nothing else(its like half of the egg is dark). Looking online, it says I should be seeing the eye, and small spine of an embryo. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you've got veins, you've got development. You should be able to see more at the next candling.

One of the things you might be able to see, I'm thinking about the dark eggs here, is the pulse. It's very easily seen on lighter colored eggs.


----------



## Crofts (Oct 30, 2016)

I've always struggled with candling dark eggs (my Welsummer hatches). In the end I just gave up, kept the incubator humidity/temperature right and hoped for the best. It turned out okay (but sadly out of the 12 Welsummer eggs I've incubated, I ended up with only 2 females and about 6 males).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When paint Silkies were just getting out in to the world I set something like two dozen eggs from my birds. Seventeen eggs hatched, 15 of them were male. But because they were paints and rare still I was able to rehome all the males I didn't want to keep. 

I struggled with Guinea eggs. The eggs are not that dark but the shell is beyond thick.


----------

